# Eating grass



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

We brought our new puppy home yesterday and he is lovely. One concern though is that he keeps eating grass when we are in the garden. Is that normal? He is my first dog so I have no idea if this is an issue! Thanks for any help.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi
when Boycie eats grass its normally to make him sick or to go for a poo
so is puppy ok in himself? 
Marzy


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Paul wheres the pics????  ......... sorry can't help with your question ...... my little terrier used to eat grass .... not sure why??


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

marzy said:


> Hi
> when Boycie eats grass its normally to make him sick or to go for a poo
> so is puppy ok in himself?
> Marzy


He's absolutely fine so i think it's just his way of exploring what he can and can't eat in this world like a baby shoving everything in it's mouth! He's got his first jab tomorrow so i'll ask the vet.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Most dogs seem to eat grass, but sometimes it is to make themselves sick when they're feeling rough. A lot of pups have upset tums when you first bring them home. Natural bio yoghurt is good if his tum is upset.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes he has got a bit of a runny bum! Would i mix his dry food with the yoghurt?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I just give it neat in his bowl. Dylan always eats it ok.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pauleady said:


> Yes he has got a bit of a runny bum! Would i mix his dry food with the yoghurt?


Are you using the same food the breeder gave him or have you changed his food?

If you're using the same food sometimes the stress of moving home upsets their tummy. My breeder also said to boil then cool our tap water which we did for about a week.

If you want to change food it should be gradually over a week instead of a sudden change which can upset their tummy.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi
you can use acidiphillus from health food shop for poorly belly
its in powder form if he wont eat yoghurt
marzy


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Poor Bailey - take a look through my older posts for loads of advice from others on poorly tummies! Rosie ate grass quite a lot while she was poorly. I still don't actually know if it was a cause of the illness, or a response to it, but personally I think it was some sort of response. It never made her sick, but maybe it did something to make her tummy feel better. 

It's a bit horrid, but check his poo for blood and mucus (just looks like slime) - this is colitis, which is what Rosie had. You have to be careful, because their intestines are so tiny, the vet told me it can actually get wrapped around itself and this can be a big problem. Rosie was always bright and lively so the vets were fairly relaxed about it but told me to rush her in if that ever changed.

The things that worked well for Rosie were Activia yoghurt (a spoonful in the evening) and finding a food she was okay with and sticking to it (using it for treats too - not giving her ANYTHING but the food and the yoghurt - and water of course!). The food that worked for Rosie was James Wellbeloved Ocean Fish and Rice.

Personally, I think the antibiotics she was given in her first week (for kennel cough and colitis) didn't help much at all and may have made things worse, and I wish I had questioned the vet more. Giving her the yoghurt marked a big turning point for us and I still buy some regularly to keep in my fridge just in case!

I hope you don't need any of that advice though - lots of puppies just get a bit of runny poo from the stress of moving!


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I think it could well be colitis from what you describe so I will definitely try the yoghurt today. Bailey is eating grass too. Interestingly, i think our puppies came from the same breeder.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

pauleady said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think it could well be colitis from what you describe so I will definitely try the yoghurt today. Bailey is eating grass too. Interestingly, i think our puppies came from the same breeder.


Martinshaw? When was Bailey born?


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Martinshaw? When was Bailey born?


Yes, he was born on Valentines day. Today though he has been much better and done 'normal' poos, so it doesn't look as bad I thought. I have given him a spoon of the probiotic yoghurt too with his last feed today......he loved it !!

Hopefully this was just the whole moving thing that upset him.


----------

